# Bambino plus squirting water into my milk as I remove the jug?



## scanana (Jul 9, 2020)

My bambino plus auto milk frother function has been a lifesaver, espresso is a steep enough learning curve without also messing up the milk for months on end and is one of the reasons I went for this model. However, suddenly, as I pull the wand out to remove the jug, it's squirting water into the milk as I remove. Any ideas what's going on? Was it always happening and have I only just noticed? I feel like my milk is more watery BUT it may just be because I've noticed!


----------

